
Obama decries 'wild west' media landscape - doctorshady
https://www.yahoo.com/news/obama-decries-wild-west-media-landscape-214642552.html
======
dmfdmf
He's talking about real censorship, i.e. government control of information.

~~~
puppetmaster3
Correct.

~~~
puppetmaster3
[https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=jfk+secrecy+is+repugnan...](https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=jfk+secrecy+is+repugnant&qpvt=jfk+secrecy+is+repugnant&view=detail&mid=5ABF53882CB77792C08A5ABF53882CB77792C08A&FORM=VRDGAR)

------
beyondcompute
Here's pretty nice material on the role of media in election 2016 from Hoover
Institution at Stanford:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSZDiBjkaCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSZDiBjkaCM)

------
wamsachel
This is pretty ridiculous. So he wasn't all that worried about 'thruthiness'
all through the birther conspiracies or all the other shenanigans throughout
his presidency, but all of a sudden him and his pals become implicated in all
these wikileaks so now it's time to declare war on conspiracy theory.

